# Upgrade Stable Version 9.2 Buildworld



## matheuscucoloto (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi.

Updated the source via `cvsup` several times, but when I run buildworld returns the following error.


```
cc  -O2 -pipe -DGCCVER=\"4.2\" -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -std=gnu89   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c ../cc_tools/insn-recog.c -o insn-recog.o
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config/i386/sse.md: In function 'recog_22':
/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config/i386/sse.md:4340: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** [insn-recog.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc.
*** [cross-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [_cross-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Any idea how to solve?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2013)

Please stop using cvsup, CVS access is going to be removed pretty soon. You will need to use devel/subversion to fetch the sources.

What's in /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf?


----------



## kpa (Oct 30, 2013)

Does the error occur always on the same source file or does it vary? If it varies the problem may be in hardware, if it happens repeatedly on the same source file there's a software bug somewhere.


----------

